# Parsing de texte en Objective-C



## mulot (24 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour Messieurs, Dames,

Quel est le meilleur moyen selon vous de parser du texte en Objective-C ?
Y a t'il des moyens plus simples et plus élégants quand langage C ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Didier Guillion (25 Juillet 2004)

mulot a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Messieurs, Dames,
> 
> Quel est le meilleur moyen selon vous de parser du texte en Objective-C ?
> Y a t'il des moyens plus simples et plus élégants quand langage C ?
> ...



Bonjour,

Je ne pense pas que le langage utilise fasse beaucoup de différence. 
Par contre, Mac OS X propose par défaut un parser XML si cela peut t'interesser:
http://developer.apple.com/documentation/CoreFoundation/Conceptual/CFXML/Concepts/CFXMLParser.html

Cordialement


----------



## CodeWorker (9 Août 2004)

Bonjour,


Je propose l'utilisation de CodeWorker, à la fois un outil de parsing et un générateur de code source. Le parsing se décrit sous la forme d'un script BNF étendu.

L'outil est disponible à l'adresse http://www.codeworker.org.

Il est aussi possible de lui faire traduire le script BNF en C++, et lui faire jouer le rôle d'un _parser generator_.

Si tu as un exemple de fichier à parser, je suis à ta disposition pour te montrer ce que cela donne en _CodeWorker_ (pas trop grosse, la grammaire quand même, histoire que je n'y passe pas la journée!).


A+


----------



## FredoMkb (9 Août 2004)

Heu... excusez mon ignorence, mais ça veut dire quoi "parser du texte" ???


----------



## CodeWorker (9 Août 2004)

"Parser" du texte signifie extraire l'information utile de ce fichier en analysant sa syntaxe.

Exemple. Soit le fichier texte suivant:

Ville Habitants

Sanzunron 5000

Pastèque 12300



Parser ce fichier reviendra à savoir extraire les noms de ville et le nombre d'habitants associé. Il faut pour cela connaitre la "grammaire" de ce fichier, qui impose un entête ("Ville Habitants" sur la première ligne) et les informations sur les villes, ligne par ligne.



Voilà, pour faire très bref!


----------



## FredoMkb (10 Août 2004)

Ok, merci pour l'explication... je me coucherais moins bête ce soir


----------



## tatouille (10 Août 2004)

PCRE - Perl Compatible Regular Expressions

http://www.pcre.org/



--------> cocoa version

http://sourceforge.net/projects/agkit


----------

